# hwbot Hintergrundbild und Slogan



## Autokiller677 (24. September 2009)

So da im hwbot Diskussionsthread die Beratungen zum hwbot Hintergrundbild gerade etwas ausufern, denke ich, dass ein einzelner Thread besser geeignet wäre.

Die bisherige Diskussion kann hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...sse-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-170.html von Seite 170-172 nachgelesen werden.

Aktuell gibt es schon einige Vorschläge (s. Seite 170-172), weitere sind erbeten.

Bisher soll es so aussehen: das PCGHX Logo muss drauf sein und es sollte einen Platz für den Nick des Benchers sowie für einen Slogan, den wir uns noch ausdenken müssen, die Diskussion können wir denke ich hier einbinden.

MfG Autokiller677

EDIT: Ich hab auch mal was entworfen, ist natürlich noch nicht fertig, aber schon mal ein Ansatz.

Was haltet ihr von dem Slogan: 
We are eXtreme.
And you?

EDIT: Bitte alle Vorschläge noch einmal in der finalen Version hochladen, werde dann alle Vorschläge in diesen Post einbinden und dann eine Umfrage starten. Stichtag für das Hochladen ist der 4.10.09, von allen anderen nehme ich die zuletzt gepostete Version.


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2009)

So ich habe auch mal was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in dem Blauen Feld neben den Schriftzug könnte man seinen Namen einfügen


----------



## Masterwana (24. September 2009)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir mal Daxtrose fragen ob wir sein Bild mit der brennenden GPU nehmen dürfen?


----------



## Icke&Er (24. September 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir mal Daxtrose fragen ob wir sein Bild mit der brennenden GPU nehmen dürfen?


 

Finde das Bild mit dem CPU auch genial


----------



## Alriin (24. September 2009)

Wo sieht man das?


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. September 2009)

Frag ich mich auch gerade
Welche Bilder meint ihr?

EDIT: hab meinen Entwurf noch mal überarbeitet.
Ich finde, man könnte ihn jetzt auch so lassen, ist eben relativ schlicht. Und über der Mitte, die bei mir frei ist, sind dann ja meist eh die Fenster von cpuz, dem Benchmark etc.
Wenn wir jetzt noch die Bilder mit der brennenden CPU bekommen könnte man die ja noch irgendwie einbauen.


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2009)

So ...ich geb mal diesen Screen ab .....sind mindestens 4 Punkte  und ein Goldener 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Mist hab es geahnt 350 KB


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. September 2009)

schon wieder das SLI aus 8400GS^^

Habt ihr noch Vorschläge für einen Slogan?
Meiner ist wie gesagt 
We are eXtreme².
And you?

Auf meinem Vorschlag auch in Farbe zu sehen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch gerade
> Welche Bilder meint ihr?
> 
> EDIT: hab meinen Entwurf noch mal überarbeitet, Photoshop FTW.
> ...




Das find ich kewl 
machste mir eins mit "D!str(+)yer" in 1920x1080

Ich brauch was fürs wochenende


----------



## der8auer (24. September 2009)

Bei HWBot ist bei jedem Team ein Slogan eingetragen. Bei uns ist das:

We are eXtreme! Are you? 

Das solltest du noch ändern ansonsten sehr schöner Hintergrund  Würde nur die Schrift noch ändern. Stehe eher auf die Schriftart "CRASS" Crass Schriftart Download, Crass Font kostenlos | MyFont.de


----------



## Masterwana (24. September 2009)

hmm mir gefällt das von True grade richtig gut.

Aber könntest du vielleicht, das Symbol noch ein wenig nach unten ziehen?


----------



## onkel-bill (24. September 2009)

Hab mal den einen Vorschlag von Autokiller weiterverfolgt...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=143350&stc=1&d=1253820908

Obwohl mir sein letzter Vorschlag sehr gut gefällt...


----------



## 8ykrid (24. September 2009)

Hier ma mein Vorschlag


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2009)

Habe auch mal weitergebastelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So besser Roman ?


----------



## der8auer (24. September 2009)

wow das Bild von 8ykrid gefällt mir richtig gut! Schöne Arbeit 

Wobei es mehr mit PC zu tun haben könnte und der Slogan vom Team sollte rein.


----------



## 8ykrid (24. September 2009)

welcher slogan? we are extreme?and you?


----------



## der8auer (24. September 2009)

We are eXtreme! Are you?


----------



## Masterwana (24. September 2009)

Genau.
We are eXtreme! *Are* you?
*
€: *Mist, zu langsam.
*
@ True:* Wievile KB Sind es bis jetzt?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

Das von 8ykrid wird gar nicht richtig zur Geltung kommen, wenn man die ganzen tools auf hat, siehste ja nix mehr davon 

Auch wenn es mir gut gefällt


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2009)

@Masterwana

Kommt immer drauf an wieviel du reinsetzt.....aber mit strecken /zerren kann man es ja verkleinern

Jetzt mit tieferen Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 8ykrid (24. September 2009)

Hier eines mit slogan und mehr cpu(hab ich vom Teamfred geklaut^^)


----------



## Masterwana (24. September 2009)

*@ True:* So gefällt es mir schon besser. 

Wenn du jetzt noch nen kleinen um Slogan und Nicknamen legst dann hätte ich gerne eins.

Vielleicht sogar noch nen Schatten unter den Slogan.

Leider bin ich Samstag erst wieder @home und kann endlich auf Photoshop zurückgreifrn.


----------



## 8ykrid (24. September 2009)

Hier mal noch nen Vorschlag, aber ohne Computer^^Passt aber zu uns


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Hier eines mit slogan und mehr cpu(hab ich vom Teamfred geklaut^^)




das gefällt mir echt gut, aber der slogan ist "We are eXtreme! Are you?" 

//edit und nim mal das das logo, das ist sieht nicht so aufgesetzt aus


----------



## 8ykrid (24. September 2009)

Ohh hatte nen langen tag...werd es gleich ändern...i´m confused *grins*


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2009)

So ich setze extra mal einen rein wie er letztendlich abgegeben wird.......damit ihr mal erahnt was von Bild übrigbleibt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nicht viel 

Edit:...typischer Fehler mit eingebaut.....2x das gleiche CPU-z


----------



## 8ykrid (24. September 2009)

Hier geändert


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

in Anlehnung an 8ykrid


----------



## 8ykrid (24. September 2009)

Mit Gimp nachbearbeitet


----------



## Oliver (24. September 2009)

Sieht sehr gut aus True Monkey, allerdings ist die Chrift noch 0815. Und das Blau neben dem Logo ist nicht das Blau aus dem Logo - dieses Problem haben wir im Forum aktuell auch noch


----------



## 8ykrid (24. September 2009)

Hier mal noch was^^


----------



## Lippokratis (24. September 2009)

vielleicht so in der Art


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2009)

@PCGH_Oliver
Ist ja auch erst ein Versuch....sicher noch verbesserungswürdig 

Wollte mir nur mal ein Bild davon machen wie es beim screenen aussieht......aber das blau passt doch ganz gut zur klassischen Ansicht


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

das von Lippokratis sieht aber auch gut aus


----------



## Icke&Er (24. September 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> das von Lippokratis sieht aber auch gut aus


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. September 2009)

Also mein Fav. wäre auch das von True , schlicht aber gut 


Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

True seins mal mit der Schriftart Crass


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2009)

^^Schneid mal ein Stück unten ab das die Hand tiefer kommt.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Micha wollt auch ma was machen 


Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

1080pp


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. September 2009)

Das hätte ich auch gern mit meinem Nick 

Wenn es möglich ist ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

Einma für den Micha und einmal Blanko.
Schriftart Crass und Größe 30 hab ich verwendet


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. September 2009)

Haben sie vielen Dank Herr D! 

Wird ab sofort für Benches verwendet.

Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2009)

Was hält ihr hiervon 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. September 2009)

Ich finde das Gelb passt das irgendwie net rein.

In Blau wäre vielleicht noch ne Option 

Aber ich finde das was D! gemacht hat schon echt okay. Das passt !

Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. September 2009)

Kein Problem Micha 

Ich werd das wohl auch am Wochenende benutzen, es sei den hier kommt gleich noch von wem die über-Idee^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. September 2009)

Hey Leute, ich schau mir das hier schon die ganze Zeit an  und es sind auch ganz tolle Sachen dabei 

Aber warum eigentl. ein einheitliches Hintergrundbild und nicht nur ein Logo?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(hier mal z.B.)

Da könnte dann jeder sein Hintergrundbild nehemen was er mag (Individualität) und einfach vorher o. danach das Logo mit seinem Namen 
in irgend eine Ecke setzen die noch frei ist, und ist nicht auf ein vordefiniertes Design angewiesen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit:* hier mal noch eins 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. September 2009)

So, da kommt man hier wieder rein und über Nacht haben sich 5 Seiten gefüllt^^
Wir sind eben eXtreme

Hier noch mal mein Vorschlag, mit Crass und auf Wunsch von D!str(+)yer von der ersten seite (falls dieser Wunsch noch aktuell ist) einmal in Groß mit seinem Nick, leider ist das schwarze Hintergrundbild nur 1600*1200 groß, also muss man das Bild für FullHD etwas gezogen werden.

Ich habs auch einmal als Blanko angehängt, wenn jemand interesse hat, kann ich auch die .psd hochladen, dann kann man mit den Layern weiterarbeiten.

Das Blau für das X hab ich einfach aus dem X aus dem PCGHX Logo übernommen.


----------



## theLamer (25. September 2009)

@Blechdesigner
Hm... mit danach sehe ich das eher kritisch.

Man könnte uns vorwerfen, das wir generell Bilder danach bearbeiten (oder sogar fälschen) und das hieße ein Regelverstoß usw...

Lieber das Logo auf dem Desktophintergrund haben, als es später irgendwo einzufügen, wo es womöglich noch andere Fenster überlappt.

Ansonsten sieht das aber schon gut aus.


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. September 2009)

Wenn müsste man das Logo schon beim Screenshotmachen da haben. 
Gibt es ein Program, das so ein Bild ohne lästigen Rahmen anzeigen kann?


----------



## onkel-bill (25. September 2009)

Moin moin.
Verändert man nicht schon seinen Screenshot indem man ein Wasserzeichen einfügt?


----------



## theLamer (25. September 2009)

Wasserzeichen einfügen ist glauub ich erlaubt... Aber irgendwer ist doch auch mal aus dem Team geflogen, weil er den Screen nachbearbeitet hat (iwie GPU-Z hinzugefügt oda so)


----------



## onkel-bill (25. September 2009)

Also das wären meine 3 Favouriten.
Die CRASS - Schrift mag ich ja nu gar nich...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=143466&stc=1&d=1253865298

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=143467&stc=1&d=1253865298

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=143468&stc=1&d=1253865298

______________________________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. September 2009)

Ich find die haben alle was. Allerdings würde ich für das X nicht gelb nehmen, ich finde das passt nicht so richtig.

Vielleicht können wir ja mehrere offiziele Hintergrundbilder haben, ich denke, eins dass jedem gefällt bekommen wir nie

Ich hab mal meinen Hintergrund solo in den Anhang gepackt, weil mir aufgefallen ist, das bei onkel-bills Überarbeitung das Schwarz unten rechts dunkler ist als der Rest nach dem Entfernen vom hwbot Logo.

Zudem hab ich einfach mal mit meiner Vorläufig finalen Version einen Screenshot gemacht und angehängt.

So, jetzt auch einmal in 1280 und in 1600 ohne Nick zum weiterbearbeiten.


----------



## der8auer (25. September 2009)

Also ich finde das Bild von Autokiller mit der CRASS Schrift sehr gut! Wobei die anderen auch alle was haben


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. September 2009)

Ja, deshalb meinte ich ja, dass es mehrere "offiziele" Bilder geben sollte, ich finde, alle Bilder hier haben was Besonderes.


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2009)

hmm ...ich hätte eins das passt ganz gut zu meinen Avatar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. September 2009)

Der ist auch geil
Aber ich würde den Slogan nach oben links setzen, dann ist der obere Teil nicht so leer.

Leider wird das Bild ja wahrscheinlich immer von irgend einem Fenster überdeckt


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2009)

Nee...ich benutze den schon eine ganze Weile aber ohne Schrift 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich habe noch so einen den ich schon eine Weile benutze 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. September 2009)

AH, ok ich seh grad, du hast FullHD (jedenfalls beim Ersten).
Bei meinen 1280*1024 kann ihc nicht mehr als die Ecken opfern, sonst passts nicht.

Mein 24er ist seit 7 Wochen in RMA und LG gibt immer noch keine Meldung


----------



## Matti OC (25. September 2009)

Hi, vllt nicht so viel Hintergrund, dass logo reicht doch schon. zB: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/572d-17-png.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/572d-19-png.html


nur als vorschlag 
lg Matti


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. September 2009)

Also ich finde wir sollten einen Stichtag abmachen , bis dahin sollten alle die ein Hintergrundbild entwerfen dies hier hochgeladen haben und dann sollten wir alle abstimmen über die Bilder in einem extra Therad , sonst kommen wir hier nix weiter und hier werden noch in 6 Monaten Bilder hoch geladen 


Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2009)

Was heißt hier abstimmen .....ich denke das ist jedem seine Endscheidung welches Bild er nimmt.

Nur das Logo und der Text sollte derselbe sein.


----------



## der8auer (25. September 2009)

So sehe ich das auch. Zum Schluss sollten wir uns eventuell auf 3-5 Hintergrundbilder einigen die wir dann verwenden


----------



## Batas (25. September 2009)

@onkel-bill: Könnte ich das mit der brennenden CPU mal mit meinem Nick haben, brauch noch einen anderen Hintergrund, einmal in 1680x1050 und einmal in 1366x768.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Zum Schluss sollten wir uns eventuell auf 3-5 Hintergrundbilder einigen die wir dann verwenden




3-5 sind ja noch okay .

Macht aber auch kein Sinn wenn hier jeder ein anderes hat , dann kann man diesen Thread hier als bedeutungslos ansehen.

Also ich hab mein Fav . Das von True mit der Schrift von D! . Das werde ich in Zukunft verwenden.

Mfg Micha


----------



## onkel-bill (26. September 2009)

Batas schrieb:


> @onkel-bill: Könnte ich das mit der brennenden CPU mal mit meinem Nick haben, brauch noch einen anderen Hintergrund, einmal in 1680x1050 und einmal in 1366x768.
> 
> Danke im Vorraus.


 
Bin nicht so der Bilder-Profi. Habs gestreckt bzw gezerrt.
Ich hoffe, Dir reicht das so...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=143903&stc=1&d=1253974657
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=143904&stc=1&d=1253974657

Benutzte den Hintergrund jetzt übrigens selbst...

@ Alriin: nächste Woche kommt meine SSD, mal sehen ob Dein teaminterner Rekord beim PCM05 fällt...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=143905&stc=1&d=1253974657

bis jetzt noch ohne SSD... 
_________________________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Batas (27. September 2009)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> Bin nicht so der Bilder-Profi. Habs gestreckt bzw gezerrt.
> Ich hoffe, Dir reicht das so...
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=143903&stc=1&d=1253974657
> ...



Dankeschön


----------



## Alriin (27. September 2009)

@onkel-bill

Wäre ja peinlich wenn nicht. 

Allerdings werde ich noch in naher Zukunft mit einem Xeon W3520 und einer neuen Grafikkarte zurückschlagen. Wenn man schon mal nen Teamrekord hat, will man den auch behalten.


----------



## onkel-bill (27. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> @onkel-bill
> 
> Wäre ja peinlich wenn nicht.
> 
> Allerdings werde ich noch in naher Zukunft mit einem Xeon W3520 und einer neuen Grafikkarte zurückschlagen. Wenn man schon mal nen Teamrekord hat, will man den auch behalten.


 
 das wird dann sicherlich ne 5870...?
der W3520 entspricht ja im wesentlichen dem i7-920. 
Meine ist halt nur im C1 Stepping, und geht daher auch nich so gut... 
(H²O muß ja auch erst noch kommen...)

Na ja mal schauen, was das wird... 
______________________________
Happy benching
onkel-bill


----------



## Alriin (27. September 2009)

Naja, mit H2O kannst Du mich nicht wirklich fordern. Leg mal mit Dice vor, damit ich was zum kiefeln hab.


----------



## onkel-bill (27. September 2009)

Ich schwenk mal rüber in den Diskussions Thread.
Der hier ist doch für´s Hintergrundbild.


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. September 2009)

Also, da sich hier seit 2 Tagen nichts mehr tut, denke ich, dass alle Interessenten ihre Vorschläge gepostet haben. Ich bin beim Durchzählen der Vorschläge auf 10 Grundvorschläge gekommen, dann gab es noch diverese Variationen (Bild höher/tiefer, Logo verschoben etc.) aber die hab ich jetzt mal nicht mitgezählt.

Für die Abstimmung wäre es denke ich sinnvoll, wenn jeder noch einmal seine finale Version hochlädt, dann binde ich diese in den Startpost ein und starte eine Umfrage. Die 5 (oder mehr/weiniger, wie viele wollt ihr?) mit den meisten Stimmen sind dann denke ich "offiziele" Bilder und werden noch irgendwo veröffentlicht, vllt. im HWBot Guide oder so.

Mein Finales Bild auch noch einmal im Anhang.

EDIT: Fürs erste reicht es denke ich, wenn jeder nur eine Auflösung hochlädt, wenn das Bild dann in die Auswahl kommt, sollten Versionen in den 3-4 gängisten Auflösungen erstellt werden.


----------



## True Monkey (29. September 2009)

^^mein finaler ist schon auf Seite 5


----------



## der8auer (29. September 2009)

Jau gute Idee. Sammel mal alle guten Versionen die hier gepostet wurden im 1. Post und starte eine Umfrage


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. September 2009)

So Trues Vorschlag ist auch drin. 

Ich lass einfach immer die Nicks in den Bildern, so weiß man von wem welches Bild ist.

Ich setze jetzt einfach mal den 4.10.2009 als Stichtag, wer bis dahin nicht seine finale Version hochgeladen hat, von dem nehme ich einfach die zuletzt hier im Thread hochgeladene.


----------



## Lippokratis (29. September 2009)

dann hier mal meine Final Version


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. September 2009)

Hab ich eingebunden.


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Oktober 2009)

Heyho
postet eure finalen Versionen oder schreibt mir ob die letzte im Thread final ist, es soll doch nicht bei den 3 bleiben


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Oktober 2009)

Also mein Vorschlag deckt sich ja fast mit dem von Lippokratis...

Aber das gelbe X ist n MUSS... 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=145283&stc=1&d=1254398545

Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Oktober 2009)

onkel-bill's Vorschlag ist auch drin.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich lade mein Fav gern auch noch mal hoch 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Micha


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Oktober 2009)

@Mich-Stylez: 
ich dachte eher an die selbst erstellten bzw. bearbeiteten Versionen, in deinem Fall diese: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...hintergrundbild-und-slogan-4.html#post1137177
Die, die du hochgeladen hast, stammt ursprünglich von D!str(+)er, oder?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Oktober 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> @Mich-Stylez:
> ich dachte eher an die selbst erstellten bzw. bearbeiteten Versionen, in deinem Fall diese: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...hintergrundbild-und-slogan-4.html#post1137177
> Die, die du hochgeladen hast, stammt ursprünglich von D!str(+)er, oder?




Das ist True seins einfach mit der Schriftart CRASS, aber ich bin der schuldige, ja xD


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Oktober 2009)

Nein, ich dachte dass so, du hast das ja noch weiterbearbeitet, onkel-bill hat ja auch Lippos weiterbearbeitet, Micha hatte an diesem ja nichts mehr geändert, aber er hatte eben auch mal eine eigene Version gepostet.

Ist True's Bild mit Crass dann deine finale Version?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn mir kein geiler Einfall mehr kommt, ja


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Oktober 2009)

Dann übernehme ich es fürs erste mal so, man kannst ja bis zum 4.10. noch ändern.

EDIT: Matti OC's Vorschlag ist auch drin.


----------



## Matti OC (1. Oktober 2009)

HI, gibt es eine Seite wo man alle sieht, so als übersicht?
lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (1. Oktober 2009)

Huhu,

im ersten Posting solltest du eigentlich fündig werden - oder was meinst du?


----------



## Matti OC (1. Oktober 2009)

upps , aso sorry  
lg


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Oktober 2009)

So Leute, heute letzter Tag.
Ladet was das Zeug hält, da fehlen noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Oktober 2009)

Ok....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Oktober 2009)

Super, ist drin.


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2009)

Sieht richtig gut aus! Allerdings sollten dann auch noch AMD bzw ATI aufs Bild


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Oktober 2009)

Und vielleicht nur die allg. Firmenlogos, Core i7 schränkt das ganze doch schon sehr ein.

So, da ich am 29. um diesselbe Zeit den Stichtag festgelegt habe, suche ich jetzt alle Bilder zusammen und starte morgen nach der Schule direkt mal die Umfrage.

Ich werde mal eine Mehrfachauswahl möglich machen und dann folgende Optionen

Bild 1
Bild 2 
Bild 3 
....

1-2 offiziele Hintergrundbilder
3-4 offiziele Hintergrundbilder
5-6 offiziele Hintergrundbilder
....

Dann 3 Stimmen pro User (die 2 fav. Bilder + eine Anzahl von Bildern)

EDIT: So, hab alle Bilder zusammen, sind jetzt im 1. Post.
Wer doch noch eine andere Version hat, bitte noch posten, dann ändere ich das noch bzw. füg es hinzu.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mich irgendwie selbst nicht entscheiden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Oktober 2009)

naja, sie sind ja sehr unterschiedlich, ich übernehm einfach mal beide.

Obwohl beim rechten wohl der Slogan fast nie zu sehen sein wird.


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. Oktober 2009)

Ja das wäre der einzige Nachteil  Aber sonst wirkt es schön überzogen


----------



## Alriin (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds auch irgendwie geil!


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. Oktober 2009)

Meint ihr, ich soll jetzt schon die Abstimmung starten oder noch bis morgen warten?
Ich glaub eigentlich nicht, dass sich noch sonderlich viel tut.


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Oktober 2009)

Presifrage: Wie kann ich hier im Thread noch eine Umfrage starten? Oder geht das gar nicht mehr und muss ich einen neun Thread erstellen?

Wenn ich dass erste Posting editieren will, bekomm ich die Umfrage Option nicht mehr angezeigt.

Sry for Doppelpost :-/


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Oktober 2009)

Du musst dafür einen neuen Thread eröffnen, nachträglich geht leider nicht.


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Oktober 2009)

So dann geht es hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/71993-hwbot-hintergrundbild-abstimmung.html weiter.

Die Umfrage läuft eine Woche, dass sollte jedem genug Zeit zum abstimmen geben.


----------

